# Most Common Print Size



## juncboi (Jul 17, 2011)

This question is for those that have been in DTG for a little while.

What is the most common print size that YOU print onto a shirt?

I ask this because when I place a piece of paper (8.5x11) on the front of a shirt, it seems to cover most of it. If this is the case, a printer that can cover more area would be considered a "nice to have" or for other items such as towels.

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It will vary depending on the target market. I always tell people to go to the mall and measure the designs in the stores that you think your potential customer will shop in. Over the years, the average customer design for most dtg users I know is around 10"-11" wide or less except for the larger shirts (XL,...). Remember, the larger the design... the higher the ink cost and the lower production #s you can do.

Mark


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

juncboi said:


> This question is for those that have been in DTG for a little while.
> 
> What is the most common print size that YOU print onto a shirt?
> 
> ...




I agree with Mark. A 10 inch x 10 inch to a 10 inch x 12 inch print area seems to be the most common "large" size that our customers print.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

At Contract Shirt Factory we used to offer 12x15 and 16x20 prints. The 12x15 or smaller was by far the most common. Most people that thought they wanted the 16x20 went with the 12x15 once they found out the price difference because of increased ink costs, labor and less output per hour.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

while I agree with above comments, certainly in regard to ink cost with oversized prints.

I am noticing far more interest for oversized prints, a lot of it believe it or not from the fashion/streetwear industry. The ink costs there are still quite reasonable as the prints are often very faded washed out looking prints.

I wonder if others are also seeing an increase in this demand from other parts fo the world


Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

erich said:


> I wonder if others are also seeing an increase in this demand from other parts fo the world


The oversized prints was pretty popular for the past couple of years, but a trip 2 months to Southern CA started to make me think that things at least in the U.S. have changed. Seems that a lot smaller prints in non-traditional locations are more popular now. Funny thing about fashion is that what is "in" this month could be gone real quickly, but it is a matter of time before it comes back around. Other places might be completely different. That is why I think it is so important to understand what your customer is wants and is buying from other shops/large retail stores.

Just my opinion,

Mark


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

erich said:


> I wonder if others are also seeing an increase in this demand from other parts fo the world
> 
> 
> Jerry
> DTG Digital


I definitely agree with Jerry...atleast here, they always wanted bigger design 16" x 20" = A2 paper size is more popular here, because they just so amazed with the DTG result and with even bigger design they are even more amazed with it.


----------



## juncboi (Jul 17, 2011)

It sounds to me like I should be ready for larger print sizes if needed. I will consider a printer that will allow me to be flexible. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## DTG Printer (Sep 18, 2011)

juncboi said:


> This question is for those that have been in DTG for a little while.
> 
> What is the most common print size that YOU print onto a shirt?
> 
> ...


It seems like 10"x12" is where people base pricing but nowadays a lot of DTG customers are requesting oversize images. Many screen print machines carry a 14"x18" image. Many machines in the DTG world of custom t-shirts can do the same.


----------

